# HIP Survey



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just a heads up for those people with a multiple year license. You still need to call in each year and get a new HIP number and add it to your license. I just remembered to do it this morning


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Good to know...hopefully this will get brought up again each season as a reminder


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

You can do it on the new app also


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> You can do it on the new app also


ODNR has an App?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Smitty82 said:


> ODNR has an App?


Hunt fish OH


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

It's for waterfowl hunters only


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

hunt-n-fish said:


> It's for waterfowl hunters only


That is incorrect, it is mandatory for all Migratory bird hunting in the state of Ohio. It says so on page 18 in the Hunting and Trapping Regulations hand book.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What’s a HIP number and does this apply to fishing licenses?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> What’s a HIP number and does this apply to fishing licenses?


Harvest Information Program (HIP), is a questionnaire for hunting migratory birds. It is free but you must complete it yearly to hunt migratory birds in the state of Ohio. It does NOT apply to fishing licenses.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

You do not need to call in to do it. You can do it online

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------

